# Ember



## buddy26 (Apr 17, 2012)

Ember is a very sweet fish and he is funny he always look at us when we were working or something. Ember love to swim and hide from us cuteeeee. He love to kiss on people finger when he did that it make us happy. I loveeeeeeeee Ember


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

How cute! Ember sounds adorable! Can you post a pic?


----------



## buddy26 (Apr 17, 2012)

I try but it wont work


----------



## reggie oaks (Jul 22, 2012)

I bet Ember is a Betta, because they are such nice and pleasant fish


----------



## buddy26 (Apr 17, 2012)

yes He is


----------

